# Rome symbolism in brazilian empire currency



## ViniB (Apr 7, 2022)

Yup, you read that right! I had zero idea of how much rome related symbolism was present on brazilian currency of the 1860s-1880s until i decided to buy some replicas to study. 

I'll post sone of the bills, which depicts some in the face, impossible not to notice symbolism, and a little bonus at the end so here we go, hope everyone enjoys!!







The only thing they have in common is that all were printed by the Bank Note of America Co.

I guess it's true that all roads lead to rome....

Oh, and Here's the bonus, it's a piece of the 1908 brazilian world's fair, beautiful but it has good old latin written in it


----------



## Gwop (Apr 8, 2022)

Interesting coin showing who's their god.


----------



## EUAFU (Apr 9, 2022)

Until today I do not understand why they spelled the name "Brasil" with the letter Z.

It seems that the name was taken from a mythical island, HyBrazil, that appeared and disappeared near Ireland. 

I don't know about this iconography, it seems more like a fad of the time that was prevalent in European Academic painting and that the traditional elite adopted.


----------



## ViniB (Apr 9, 2022)

EUAFU said:


> Until today I do not understand why they spelled the name "Brasil" with the letter Z.
> 
> It seems that the name was taken from a mythical island, HyBrazil, that appeared and disappeared near Ireland.
> 
> I don't know about this iconography, it seems more like a fad of the time that was prevalent in European Academic painting and that the traditional elite adopted.


That's interesting,  never heard of this island before! 
I think that the whole point of the roman symbolism is that it makes no sense by the standards of the average person, but here's the emperor showing he knew what was going on


----------

